# Zoanthids Mash Ups Experimentation!



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Interesting read

Two Zoas Color Morphs on One Polyp

I saw someone try something similar as per picture below










I'm thinking of trying this experiment with a Gold Maul and Darth Maul 

Anyone else try this before?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^that's an expensive experiment right there. i bet the mix of that will go for $200pp.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I haven't tried it on zoanthids but I have on ProtoPalythoas to make Two Face paly. Mix of Purple Death & Nuke Greens.

Not My Picture


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very cool !


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's one that I did:



all you need to do is slice them into each other, or slice each on the sides facing each, then glue the opposite side so their pushed into one another. As it heals it will become one. It takes a bit of practice.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

great work, there, DrBlueThumb! ....any luck with grafting SPS, by chance? im dieing for a piece of the WWC grafted cap.....

also came across this grafted beaut a while back


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I had tried very much no luck so far with polyps. Only once with 3 different monti caps as results greenish monti cap with yellow/orange polyps and if Im not wrong I think I made post...Anyhow Graffting is very interesting...


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Patwa said:


> great work, there, DrBlueThumb! ....any luck with grafting SPS, by chance? im dieing for a piece of the WWC grafted cap.....
> 
> also came across this grafted beaut a while back


Most grafted sps such as the setosa variety are caused by a protein infection and not actually grafting two pieces, but has been done.


----------

